# A natural preservation agent?



## venture (Aug 14, 2011)

An article from the University of Minnesota regarding a natural preservation agent.

An excerpt:

The researchers at the University of Minnesota have identified a lantibiotic, Bisin, from culture of _Bifidobacterium longum_, a dominant species in the human intestines. This lantibiotic is the first bacteriocin described to date to have natural *bactericidal* and inhibitory action against both *Gram-negative* and *Gram-positive* bacteria, including _E.coli_ and _Salmonella_.

Also:
[h4]Natural Lantibiotic as a Broad Spectrum Bactericide[/h4]

The technology relates to an isolated lantibiotic that is bactericidal to both *Gram-negative* and *Gram-positive* microbes, especially in conditions which do not damage the outer membrane of these microbes. Given that the enzymatic activities of gram-negative bacteria, particularly _Salmonella_ and _E. coli_, are responsible for widespread contamination, safety recalls, and consumer illness, the technology has the potential to eliminate the bacterial threats presented by these and other pathogens. This inhibition and elimination of the bacterial threat can extend shelf life in a variety of food products including dairy, eggs, canned meat, and canned seafood. It can be used as a food preservative, probiotic and dietary supplement to inhibit a wider variety of spoilage and pathogenic bacteria in foods such as deli meats as compared to current lantibiotics. It is a natural preservative that can displace artificial chemical preservatives, giving appeal to foods as ‘safe’ and ‘nutritious’ and can be labeled as ‘contains no preservatives’. As a product of _Bifidobacterium longum_, the peptide has been sequenced, partially purified, and partially characterized and is on the Generally Recognized as Safe (GRAS) list.

This will be interesting to follow.  See:

http://www.license.umn.edu/Products...-Inhibits-Gram-negative-Bacteria__Z07178.aspx

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 14, 2011)

Venture, afternoon.......interesting article.....Waiting for trials to start.......
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






which company will be the first........buy their stock now.........


----------



## elnisigar (Sep 2, 2011)

Come on investor, this is the time for you to use your money for the good cause


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 4, 2011)

wow after reading that my brain hurts.............


----------

